
Go-Corona: A Golang lib for accessing global coronavirus outbreak data - itsksaurabh
https://github.com/itsksaurabh/go-corona
======
pabo
Hmm, this is not a very good name for anything. I don't know if a pun was
intended or not, but anyway, it's bad naming.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Go-away-corona would certainly be an improvement.

------
anaganisk
I know all go libraries, love to prefix go to the name but, this really is a
poor choice of naming.

